
Ask HN: How Often Does Amazon Kill Projects or Products? - robmay
We often hear about Amazon&#x27;s &quot;two pizza team&quot; strategy for starting new things, and we know they&#x27;ve had a couple of high profile flameouts, but, does anyone know how many internal product ideas or projects on these two pizza teams make it vs get canceled?  Given how innovative Amazon seems, I&#x27;m just curious if their hit rate is better than average.
======
QuinnyPig
Looking only at AWS, the only service that’s being very gradually sunset is
SimpleDB.

From a PaaS perspective, they don’t even EOL anything.

No clue what happens inside that never sees the light of day, of course.

